
Web Design is 95% Typography (2006) - volument
https://ia.net/topics/the-web-is-all-about-typography-period
======
HocusLocus
Choose the right typeface, then

\- put too many columns on the screen so that content scrolls down for a mile
and the right side is always clipped

\- after 'mobile' users complain, replace that with a single column with snap-
into-view flibbery-gibbits that do not resemble any previous design

\- implement CSS rules that make menu items or content just disappear if they
do not fit on the screen

\- remove any pseudo-static navigation or structure, all pages are now
?queries. Hopefully the search engines will abandon you and the drop in
traffic will put you out of your misery.

\- suck the entire site into SQL and vomit everything from script parsed JSON.

\- the site is now completely blank to visitors with whitelist-js

\- I have a special folder with bookmarks to 'blank' sites. I revisit them now
and then to see if they have gone bankrupt or -- possibly -- hired some old
geezer that put up static pages again.

------
volument
> Web designers now do the job that typographers did 30 years ago

Easy to agree.

